# Snow and beautiful GSD



## mkelley2 (Jan 1, 2014)

We are getting snow and I thought get let's see some of ur dogs playing loving or hating the snow!!! Post some pics!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mkelley2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

6months


----------



## mkelley2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

View attachment 159338


View attachment 159346





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mkelley2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful puppy's Eiros and Redberry!!!








In Hillsboro mo we have 10 inches of snow and more to come my pup is head deep now lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Veda loves the snow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's Lola outside with her Jolly ball. She LOVES that thing!


lola19w-045 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola19w-016 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola19w-008 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

He love's the snow! He also loves to "vogue" for the camera.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Out today before the really bad weather in Ohio..


Chasing the sled..


`````


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

@ GatorDog, as usual your pictures are beautiful...love the pup..


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

TinkerinWstuff said:


>



Great picture and awesome looking pooch.

SuperG


----------



## floyd_kassandra (Dec 28, 2013)

Sahara 5 months 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

tinkerinwstuff said:


>


 

gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

1/1/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## floyd_kassandra (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

